

Is Material Design Lite a Bootstrap Killer? - ivorhook
http://designhooks.com/is-material-design-lite-a-bootstrap-killer/

======
PaulHoule
What is it with Material Design? It looks like a poor knock off of Windows 8.

And why do so many out-of-touch silicon valley web designers want their car
and their sneakers to fit Material Design?

Did Google convince SEOs that you'd get better PageRank if you use material
design?

